# '04 Arnold Classic: JAY CUTLER Winner



## BigBallaGA (Mar 6, 2004)

PLEASE POST PHOTOS HERE


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Top 6 Arnold Classic Winners: 

1. Jay Cutler 
2. Chris Cormier 
3. Dexter Jackson 
4. Gunter Schlierkamp 
5. Markus Ruhl 
6. Craig Titus


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Jay & Chris


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Dexter


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Chris


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Markus


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Jay


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Craig


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Ahmad


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

King


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Ernie


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Jay ..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Marcus ..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Jay ...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

Gunther & Markus


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 6, 2004)

is it just me, or did Jay look like shit compared to his earlier physique ?!?  i am used to seeing him much fuller, bigger and with more definition. wtf, he is just getting worse and worse with almost each contest sense his 2nd place finish at the 2002 olympia.

i think dex should have won.....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2004)

in those pics he looked pretty soft.


----------



## nR_Kris (Mar 6, 2004)

bah that was bs


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 7, 2004)

why do they always give jay such good grades..he looked kinda shitty..thought markus looked better than jay..damn politics


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> in those pics he looked pretty soft.



I'm glad you said it 1st. I didn't want to say anything to piss anyone off.
I think Marcus looked better then him in those photos.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm not sure why Markus placed #5, I thought he was better than that.  That said, Jay didnt look as soft as Chris.  Its obvious from looking at their striations.

Its hard to judge who should have been where just looking at the pics, obviously certain characteristics might impress the judges more in some way or another.There are def some politics involved, though I have no idea what they might be.

Gunther was looking large, but he always is.

All that said, I still think that Jay looks like a dorky surfer boy with a crap tan.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

*marcus looked like shit too, he looked like he is carrying twins.

*king kamali looked like shit, im starting to think that he just doesnt have the genetics for bb, his arms are tiny.

*kovacs looked like a corpse on steroids, a bad steroid experiment gone extremely bad, absolutely morbid !!!!

*titus, looked like shit as usual, chest flat as a board, no mid section and that sorry excuse he calls his back.

it should have been, Dex or Chris 1st and Jay definitely 3rd.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

I thought Jay was WAY off.  (I watched on ppv)  I was shocked that he won.

I would have been happy with either Dexter or Chris winning.  Dexter in 3rd place shocked me.  

Seriously - Jay was no where near his best and Chris looked better than he has in a long time....yet Chris still got 2nd and Jay still got 1st.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

I know nothing about professional bodybuilding.

But what is the deal,  from looking at the pictures I thought Ahmad, looked pretty damn ripped


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

jen took it again this year!!!!!!  woohoooo


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

she's pretty cute, not too much muscle......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

Yep yep...I agree......

you can tell she dieted a little tougher this year compared to last year.  I'll have to ask her


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

ask her for her phone number

ahahha


----------



## flexster (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Jay ...




Jay and brad pitt are the only that I have ever seen that has those cooling abs.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

HUH ?!??!??!?! wtf, am i misreading the comment above or is the sentance incomprehensible


----------



## flexster (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> HUH ?!??!??!?! wtf, am i misreading the comment above or is the sentance incomprehensible




sorry about that. That was supposed to say"cool looking abs".


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

hahaha its cool dude !!! 

HERE ARE 800 PICS FROM 2004 ARNOLD, AMAZING QUALITY !!!

http://www.extremefitness.com/gallery/index.php/cat/3016


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> ask her for her phone number
> 
> ahahha



I would but she's spoken for hon


----------



## kuso (Mar 9, 2004)

did Jay get smaller, or did his head get way bigger?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 9, 2004)

Jay was definitely smaller, i think he was atleast 20lbs less than 2003 Arnold.  his legs were smaller, and his upper body wasnt as full and ripped as it usually is.  he still hasnt matched his 2001 olympia performance.........


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> *marcus looked like shit too, he looked like he is carrying twins.
> 
> *king kamali looked like shit, im starting to think that he just doesnt have the genetics for bb, his arms are tiny.
> ...



well, I do not think anyone on stage looked like "shit". 

they are all huge and ripped...have you ever seen one of them in person?


----------



## Nate (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> well, I do not think anyone on stage looked like "shit".
> 
> they are all huge and ripped...have you ever seen one of them in person?



kovacs looked absolutely horrendous.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 9, 2004)

You really can't capture the true appearance of these guys from still pics... you need to be able to see them in motion... I mean, how many pics have you taken of yourself and thought... WTF!!!... and some you look at and you're like... "damn, do i really look this good?"


----------



## knight3450 (Mar 10, 2004)

Anyone get any pics of Kovacs?

I've heard from many places that the guy looked absolutely awful.

I saw him in 2001 at the Arnold and he looked bad then.  I can't imagine what he looks like now.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I know nothing about professional bodybuilding.
> 
> But what is the deal,  from looking at the pictures I thought Ahmad, looked pretty damn ripped




Was he just not freaky and large enough?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 10, 2004)

doesnt have the SIZE of other guys, i like the new Mustafah guy better for overall SIZE, but Ahmad has probably the best abs in BB (see. Dex Jackson)


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 10, 2004)

MUSTAFA couple of days out 2004 Arnold








MUSTAFA at Arnold 2004


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 10, 2004)

i really like dexter's physique and i could have seen him winning it  (i would have given chris 1st and dexter 2nd)

BUT one thing i never noticed about dexter before....his lats attach really really high.  obviously not the end of the world but i never noticed it before.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Mar 10, 2004)

They always seem to look smaller in pictures. I meet Jay Cutler about 2-3 months ago at NDN in raleigh and he was gigantic and pretty ripped, but he was also probally bulking then, ehhh o well


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2004)

I agree, pics do not do pro bb's justice.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

There is nothing like seeing one of these freaks in person.

The DEA was hanging out at this years Arnold BTW.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm a HUGE Jay Cutler fan, but I was really dissappointed with this new physique. I mean, he still looks big, but no where near as full and hard as he used to be. He looked just plain scrawny compared to last year's Arnold win. What the hell happened? I don't know of he was going for this new look, but he really didn't look as good as he should have and probably deserved 3rd place at best.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

He tried to compete with the little guys by getting cut and grainy, it didn't work and he received that kind of feedback left and right, stay big or dont show up 

He also competed like 8 times over last year?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 11, 2004)

Jay is still going to get annihilated, eviscerated, destroyed and put to shame come Olympia

no one can beat Ronnie, he will be Mr. O until he retires
he is definitely the freakiest mr. olympia of all time (probably the best)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

I like Dorian.  For best O of all.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 11, 2004)

Dorian is amazing, i just looked at his website and he has never placed lower than 2nd in his whole career, thats astounding.

but i never really liked his overall physique, i think asthetically the best bb in my opinion who should have won atleast one olympia and has one of the best bodies of all time is Kevin Levrone

i also like the fact that Kevin doesnt juice in the off season....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, I think if he never was injured, that he could have won the most O's ever.
Levrone is also large... Didnt he have an injury not too long ago also?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 11, 2004)

yea, torn bicep if i remember correctly.  

but either way, his symmetry is amazing, how he was never won the O is beyond me.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> There is nothing like seeing one of these freaks in person.
> 
> The DEA was hanging out at this years Arnold BTW.



looking for anyone in particular or simply there to enjoy the view?...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OMFG, I love her.   DROOOOOOOLLLLLL


----------

